# My Collection



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Maudiae types *:

mix of complex hybrids, speices x hybrids, some intersectional, I’m too lazy to type up all the long names here, so I’ll just simplify this group by listing them according to their color types.

25 vini & coloratum, mostly vini, 
12 album

*Bulldog Types *: 

10 green complex & complex x species, 
4 copper/orange tone hybrids

*Brachy *: 

Snowflake (2)
Hsinying Luke (in bloom)
leucochilum (in bud) 
bellatulum (2) 
wenshanense album (2) 
niveum hybrids in bloom (3)

*Parvi* : 

Norito Hasegawa (1 in bud, 1 large seedling, a bunch of little ones) 
Fanaticum (one in bud, one baby) 
Fanaticum x malipoense ( 2 in bud)
malipoense (baby) 
Helen Congleton (a bunch of babies & one big one)
Armeni White (one big clump)
Magic Lantern ( three big one, a bunch of not so big ones including album)
Lynleigh Koopowitz (3)
Bryce Larkin (7) 
Fumi’s Delight (5)
Fumi’s Delight x delenatii 
delenatii (5)
delenatii (album x standard)
Ho Chi Minh (2)
Wössner Wolke (4)
Liberty Taiwan (6)
Shunfa Gold (5)
Wössner China Moon (2)
In-Charm Handel in bud (5)
In-Charm Handel x hangianum
Franz Glanz in bud
Joyce Hasegawa 
Mem. Larry Heuer (2) in bud 
Alois Handlbauer 
Wössner Favorite

*Intersectional Hybirds* :
Gloria Naugle ( 6), 
Dollgoldi (2 in bud), 
Delrosi (two big ones, a bunch of babies), 
Magic Lantern x roth, 
Rolfei (5), 
Louise Jernigans ?(2), 
leucochilum x anitum, 
Bel Royal x armeniacum, 
Woluwense, 
Hiroki Tanaka, 
Pink Sky (2), 
Harold Koopowitz, 
Vanda M. Pearman (2), 
Deperle (vini), Envy Green, Gold Dollar, 
Ma Belle, 
Uneme (2), 
Cam’s Cloud, 
Jolly Holiday

*Multi* : 
Yellow Tiger x Shin Yi’s Pride

*Others* : 
venustum album, 
liemianum, Victoria-reginae, 
hookerae, 
Luna Moth x henryanum in bud
henryanum

*Non-Slippers *: 

Dendrobium lamyaiae in bloom
Dendrobium Cherry Dance 
Dendrobium sanderae in bloom
Dendrobium Formidable in bud
Dendrobium Eastern Vigor
Dendrobium Oriental Smile 'Fantasy' AD/AOS
Dendrobium Nestor 'NN'
Dendrobium Sonia 'Earsakul' in spike
Cymbidium goeringii & sinense, 
Neofinetia falcata (white & pink) and neo hybrids
Brassavola nodosa & its hybrids in bud (Little Stars, Jimminey Cricket and others), 
Some Cattleyas
Tolumnias in bloom
Phalaenopsis philippinensis
Phalaenopsis Jiaho Pinky Girl
Phalaenopsis Timothy Christopher
Phalaenopsis Purple Gem (?)

*Non-Orchids *:

Cacti, some other succulents, 
Sweet Basil (for consumption and shade for certain mini paphs), 
Venus Fly Trap,
Pinguicula, 
Peace Lily in bloom (spathiphyllum)


----------



## troy (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd like to see your godefroyae x anitum bloom, excellent collection


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2015)

Not a bad start.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 26, 2015)

troy said:


> I'd like to see your godefroyae x anitum bloom, excellent collection



I'd like to see all the multi x brachy/parvi hybrids bloom one day.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 26, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Not a bad start.



This is not a start. oke:
I just thought I would post my collection like many others did in the very beginning.

I will continuously get rid of some and add some, but will not increase any more than what I have now due to space & time they take up. 

I used to have a lot more maudiae type hybrids and bulldogs. 
Not to mention tons of dendrobiums, oncidiums, cattleyas and many other genera. I got rid of them all. 
Vast majority were thrown away, given away or sold over the years.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 26, 2015)

I've heard that before -- not increasing your collection. You'll find a way. :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 26, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> This is not a start. oke:


If you say so.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice collection. Keeping it small means you can manage it better.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 27, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Nice collection. Keeping it small means you can manage it better.



Exactly!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 27, 2015)

That kicks the poop out of my slipper collection. Where do you keep them all? Certainly not like that other NYer we all know and love - on the stove, tables, hanging from curtain rods, etc...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 27, 2015)

By the window.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Excellent list.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks. 

I would love to increase if I had an option of a greenhouse with automated systems. hahaha


----------

